# CONFIRMED: Kurt Rambis, YOU'RE FIRED!!!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Minnesota Timberwolves general manager David Kahn has decided to fire coach Kurt Rambis, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Kahn isn’t expected to announce the decision until after Thursday’s NBA draft, but he’s already begun collecting information on prospective replacements for Rambis, including University of Washington coach Lorenzo Romar, sources said. The Timberwolves have gathered background on Romar for several weeks, and are expected to make him a candidate to replace Rambis.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_minnesota_firing_kurt_rambis_062211

Wonder if he is coming back to the Lakers bench...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*UNCONFIRMED: Rambis To Be Fired*

Jumping the gun there, aren't you Sparky?

Fixed it for you.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

You are seriously weirder than me, and thats hard to do


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

:laugh: @ you guys! Seeing how the Busses are moving away from Phil Jackson, I doubt Rambis returns.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



DaRizzle said:


> You are seriously weirder than me, and thats hard to do


Naw, just like ****ing with you. 

Your reactions are priceless.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

I really, really like Rambis, but he was a bad coach for Minny.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

Why is this in the Lakers's section?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

Wow, three days later and he still has a job.

Imagine that.

Guess I will have to change the thread title again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



DaRizzle said:


> because you touch yourself at night


Who doesn't?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



Jamel Irief said:


> Who doesn't?


I have people do that for me :clown:

1-900- MIX-ALOT and kick them nasty thoughts...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



DaRizzle said:


> I have people do that for me :clown:


"People" and not just "women?"

Oh.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



Ron said:


> "People" and not just "women?"
> 
> Oh.


don't discriminate...thats so non-PC


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



Ron said:


> "People" and not just "women?"
> 
> Oh.


Ammo needs some loving too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



> "There isn't any mystery why the Timberwolves haven't fired coach Kurt Rambis, who has two years left on his contract at $2 million per year. No doubt the Wolves have tried to buy out Rambis' contract at a discount, but at the same time, they won't have to pay him this coming season if there is an NBA lockout, which seems to be a cinch."
> 
> So for the crime of a 17-win season, Rambis gets fired and stiffed.


So Khan is just being a cheapass.

This part of the article cracked me up.


> Over the weekend, the New York Daily News' Mitch Lawrence reported that Kahn made a run at Duke coach Mike Krzyzewski, something Kahn denied to the St. Paul Pioneer Press today.


Hey Coach K, wanna leave a college dynasty late in your coaching career to coach my cluster**** of a team? No? Ok.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*

Kahn is a dick. He's like the new Isiah Thomas.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN???: Rambis To Be Fired*



> Kurt Rambis was fired today as coach of the Minnesota Timberwolves after losing 100 more games than he won in two seasons with the National Basketball Association team.
> 
> Rambis, a former championship winner as a player and assistant coach with the Los Angeles Lakers, went 32-132 with the T-Wolves. The team announced his dismissal in a news release.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...a-timberwolves-coach-after-32-132-record.html

well...there ya go


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sucks for Rambis. They fire him right as they start to actually get talent. Not that they are going to be good next year or anything like that, but he got a 4 year contract because the Twolves were (are) a project.

At the same time, Rambis might have had a little more support if he would have played his best player more than 30 min a night.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Three weeks later. Amazing.


----------

